# LegacyXL 4WD&2004 models



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Check out the Simplcity site it been updated with the 2004 models including a 18hp Broadmoor. Well see what John Deere started. They introduce a 4WD garden tractor now Simplicity and Cub Cadet have to follow the leader. Oh well I Think all three Brands are the best.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks nice Serg... My dealer said he saw one a few weeks back and said it was sweet... 980-1100 lbs... thats a beast.. but 11,200 Id have to sell my truck and my dog just to be able to afford it..


sj


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well One thing about Simplicity certaim model of the tractor may be less exspencive then JD X585, But JDs attachments are usually alot cheaper in price than Simplicity attachments. If you got a loader and Backhoe on just the 2wd unit you would pay about $16,000 dollars for it. You might as well spend they money on a full size compact tractor for that price.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i saw the new legacy XL 2WD 27 HP Liquid cooled tractor today.. 48" Deck $10,900 

The Dealership was closing so i did not have much time... Ill get a better look on saturday.. 

Nice tractor but man, thats a lot of money......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i saw the new legacy XL 2WD 27 HP Liquid cooled tractor today.. 48" Deck $10,900
> 
> The Dealership was closing so i did not have much time... Ill get a better look on saturday..
> ...


Ya, that does seem like a lot of cash. I have not seen the tractor, but for that money you can almost get a nice sub compact, like a BX, or a Massey 2300.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *Well One thing about Simplicity certaim model of the tractor may be less exspencive then JD X585, But JDs attachments are usually alot cheaper in price than Simplicity attachments. If you got a loader and Backhoe on just the 2wd unit you would pay about $16,000 dollars for it. You might as well spend they money on a full size compact tractor for that price. *


My BX23 with a 60'' MMM was 15500 and it has
4x4
power steering
rear PTO
3 point hitch 
ROPS
Diesel engine

I got a price on the legacy equipped like the BX23 for 21500.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i saw the new legacy XL 2WD 27 HP Liquid cooled tractor today.. 48" Deck $10,900
> 
> The Dealership was closing so i did not have much time... Ill get a better look on saturday..
> ...


 Nice tractor but man, thats a lot of money......  

Way way to much money! 
My BX23 with a 60'' MMM was only 9400 
And it has 
4x4
diesel engine
rear pto
3 point hitch
power steering
Rops with seat belt


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Ya, that does seem like a lot of cash. I have not seen the tractor, but for that money you can almost get a nice sub compact, like a BX, or a Massey 2300.  *


  Almost! What do you mean Almost?  


I already did it on a BX23 . It was a whole lot less with more features and equipment than the legacy.
~~~~~~~~


----------

